# For My Girl Ginny



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a simply beautiful old face. You were blessed with a real treasure.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Such a heart wrenching story. We had a similar experience with our Sam at the end. They know how much we love them. I bet your Ginny and my Sam met at the bridge and became fast friends.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl and hero. She is living on in your memories and love. She knew she was loved and is still loved today, so dont worry that you let her down. Her Ralph is playing and running with her at the bridge until you can all be reunited again. Thank you for sharing her story with us. And please remember all the good times not the last couple of days, she would not want you to be so sad.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

If people could live their lives the way these prescious ones do, then.... 
It's wonderful to know about those who have gone before us. I wish I could have known your sweet Ginny. What an elegant lady!

dg


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Ginny's picture is beautiful, she was a beautiful soul and very much loved member of your family. Sorry her end was so painful, but she would not want you to remember that terrible time and certainly nows it was not your fault, you only did what you thought was the best for her.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always remember you were there for Ginny when she wanted you to be there and will be looking for you daily to be reunited. Play Hard Sweet Ginny.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a beautiful girl she was....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please feel no guilt, you were trying to help her. Such a beautiful girl, I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Girl, run free and play hard sweet Ginny














 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She was a beautiful girl and i can sure see why she was/is so special to you. I have found that these special dogs, even after gone, are no less special in your heart than they were when they were with us. Hunter is no less special to me today than he was the day he died.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ginny was a beautiful, regal girl. SHe would want you to remember all the years of love and companionship.... she's waiting at the bridge to share eternity with the one she loved most of all.... YOU !


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday at the Bridge Ginny! What a sweet face. It sounds like she and Ralph had quite a bond...what an amazing story. I know she's running pain free at the Bridge with her buddy Ralph.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, what a beautiful girl your sweet Ginny was! You really had a treasure in her! Rest easy sweet girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She was a striking girl. I can see how you could fall for a girl like that.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. Sounds like you had a very special bond. She must be smiling down at you from above, pretty angel.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to Steve for that beautiful picture of Ginny. I couldn't believe it when i saw it - i am sitting here cuddling Holly, (Ginny's sister) and the tears are flowing.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

she's beautiful...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy 16th birthday, Ginny. Bet you had a grand celebration at the Bridge.


----------

